# Advice on Narrowing the Search



## rmillyn

Hi, 
From the US, single and I've been trying to narrow down my search for a place to retire for awhile and could use some advice. Right now I'm very open to suggestions as to what part of the world. 
Maybe the best start is to list out must haves.
Cost of living - below 2k a month
Environment - I love the outdoors and a simple, hobby farm type lifestyle.
Social - would love to find a community of like minded people to do this with. Connected while living independently.
Climate - moderate to cool (really do not like.it over 80F for extended periods)
Dog / animal friendly

If I was wealthy I would surely end up in Canada, New Zealand, or a Nordic country. Canada could be possible if I was younger but I don't score high enough now to be a citizen.

Does anyone have realistic suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## ALKB

rmillyn said:


> Hi,
> From the US, single and I've been trying to narrow down my search for a place to retire for awhile and could use some advice. Right now I'm very open to suggestions as to what part of the world.
> Maybe the best start is to list out must haves.
> Cost of living - below 2k a month
> Environment - I love the outdoors and a simple, hobby farm type lifestyle.
> Social - would love to find a community of like minded people to do this with. Connected while living independently.
> Climate - moderate to cool (really do not like.it over 80F for extended periods)
> Dog / animal friendly
> 
> If I was wealthy I would surely end up in Canada, New Zealand, or a Nordic country. Canada could be possible if I was younger but I don't score high enough now to be a citizen.
> 
> Does anyone have realistic suggestions?
> Thanks!


Apart from economic standing - personally I`d start with countries that have a visa/residence permit for US retirees at all.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Actually, there seem to be very few countries that have an actual "retirement" visa. Certainly within Europe, most retired expats use a "visitor" or "non lucrative" visa - whatever is available for a long-term non-working person (i.e. no access to a "work permit"). 

Check some of the Caribbean islands for retirement visas - or some Central American countries if you speak enough Spanish to get by. Picking up a new language at retirement age can be a major challenge and once you're resident in a country and away from the tourist areas, it can be difficult to handle day to day matters if you don't have the local language. (Think doctors, hospitals, basic administrative matters, shopping, any sort of emergency situation like dealing with police or fire fighters, etc.)


----------

